# Zero Hour!



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

FWIW:

_Zero Hour_ was released on DVD on June 26th. If you love _Airplane!_ and have the "Don't Call Me Shirley Edition" of the DVD, you must have this film in this collection.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I watched it the other day. I couldn't believe how many lines in Airplane were right out of this movie. I actually found myself laughing because it was so close.

Great stuff!

Now that I have seen the "Inspiration" for the movie Airplane, I must say the producers of Airplane did an excellent job spoofing Zero Hour.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> FWIW:
> 
> _Zero Hour_ was released on DVD on June 26th. If you love _Airplane!_ and have the "Don't Call Me Shirley Edition" of the DVD, you must have this film in this collection.


Fantastic news!!! Thanks a lot for sharing, I saw it a couple of years ago on TCM but they haven't shown it since. I laughed throughout the whole movie. Anyone who liked "Airplane" should see this.


----------

